# How long would shrimp last in a cichlid tank?



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

I know I know. So here's the story. I have a shrimp only tank that I had ghost shrimp in to "test the water" for about a month before buying RCA's. Okay I was really impatient and wanted shrimp NOW. roud: So now that I have these beautiful RCA's I dont really "want" the ghost shrimp. I have texas holey rock in my cichlid tank with lots of very small holes that the fish have no chance in heck of fitting into. Also have some plants in the tank as well. If I were to drop these guys in there when the lights are out, what chance would they have of living and for how long?


----------



## austinramirez (Dec 21, 2009)

Not for long! :icon_lol: my rams used to feast on my shrimp in a densely planted tank. They cleared over 40 shrimp in about a week. If you have african cichlids then they will disappear even more quickly I bet. But it will make your cichlids happy


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Even with all those tiny holes for them to hid in? I just dont know what to do with these buggers. I've got about 20 or so. Some big, some small.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

The ones that dont get eaten will probably die from different water params anyway.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay so that's not an option. What else can I do with them? Can they life out their life in a large jar or vase with guppy grass?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

hand them out in the RAOK section


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:Why didnt I think of that! lol


----------



## austinramirez (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe you can setup a quarantine/grow out tank? Those are really helpful to have in case of emergency. I used to keep a $20 5 gallon kit from walmart full of java moss and RCS with only a sponge filter. It made cycling new tanks a breeze also, I would just squeeze out the sponge filter in the new tank and
ta-da!


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Already have a QT tank, but it's full of fry. Hmmmm, maybe they could be friends ;-)


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Ghost shrimp aren't fry friendly. Depending on what they are, some may be preyed on.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

They are cichlids lol. Range from 1-1 1/2 inches


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

So I was feeling really guilty about having the shrimp in a vase and I lost one last night. :frown: So I put some guppy grass in the 10 gallon fry tank, found an old aquarium light and moved the shrimp to there. So far so good. The cichlid fry are interested and I figure if they eat some of the shrimp, at least it's good for them! The shrimp seem to like the warmer water too (82*). :icon_coolAlthough the fry and not happy about the new light, but they will have to get used to it anyone since they will be going back into the main tank once big enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

the shrimp will get eaten and probably cause health issues with your cichlids. I know from experience lol


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Why would they cause heath issues?


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

They will eventually be eaten by the cichlids as they grow bigger and more agile to hunt down the shrimps. I used to feed my cichlids ghost shrimps as a treat on a monthly basis before when I had ghost shrimps. As long as the cichlids' diet consist of mainly flakes, pellets, or frozen food. A shrimp for a treat once in awhile is not a bad thing. 

The hard exoskeleton of a shrimp might be the only problem that I can see IMO which might cause constipation to the cichlids if consumed regularly.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

My two dwarf cichlids, kribensis, went through a colony of 100+ rcs within three days. There were stragglers that I'd see here and there though.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

cichlids need a vegetarian diet. mine ate some ghost shrimp and got bloat. a treat is fine but if they gorge on them it's bad news


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Right now the shrimp are about the same size as the fry. They fry are going to be moved into the main tank toward the end of the month, so should be fine I hope.


----------

